# Ist Toptip.net glaubwürdig ?



## pride (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,
Ich bin mal wieder auf der Suche nach guten und günstigen Webspace.
Ich bin dabei auf http://www.toptip.net/  gestoßen, die bieten ein unglaublich günstigen Webspace an, ich bin echt unsicher ob die Seriös sind.

Was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## Blümchen (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich kenne den leider nicht daher kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen. Aber schau dir doch mal die Anbieter an:

- http://www.crazywebspace.de/

- http://www.all-inkl.com/

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## Freak2k5 (16. Juli 2005)

Vergiss Crazywebspace, die sind müll......

Schau bei 

http://www.all-inkl.com
http://www.yeho.de
http://www.unlimited-hosting.de


all-inkl , ist übrigens schon seit stunden down.....


----------



## Blümchen (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo,



> Vergiss Crazywebspace, die sind müll......



Hmm was hast du denn gegen Crazywebspace?

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## pride (16. Juli 2005)

Danke für die Tips, aber ich werde wohl doch zu einem großen Provide wechseln.
Diese ganzen Mini unternehmen kommen mir nicht besonders Professionell vor. Entweder sind die Webseiten der Anbiete voll von Rechtschreibfehlen oder in den Auflistungen der Features sind Einträge doppelt vorhanden *confused*

Ich bin derzeit bei Alfahosting und ein wirkliches Vergnügen ist das dort auch nicht.

Was Toptip.net angeht, da habe ich bei Gulli keine besonders postiven erfahrungsberichte gelesen, Leute bezahlen und bekommen keine Leistung ... usw. Das scheint ein einziger Mensch zu sein der den Laden schmeist.

Caio, Pride


----------



## Tobias Menzel (16. Juli 2005)

Letztens hatten wir diesen Thread  - ist auch ein kleinerer Anbieter, aber ich habe ihn ausprobiert ( zwei Pakete ) und bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Verfügbarkeit ist gut und der Support (einmal telefonisch, einmal per Mail) war bislang auch kompetent und schnell.

Gruß
.


----------



## Andreas Späth (16. Juli 2005)

Klein ist nicht immer Schlecht, nur ist man bei den Großen eben oft auf der sicheren Seite.
Die Angebote von diesem Tiptop würden mich schon interesieren, als Auslagerung für größere Downloads


----------

